# Regensburg - Geht was zam?



## Feuerlocke (29. November 2010)

Aus gegebenem Anlass möcht ich mal die Idee eines zwanglosen Regensburger-Szene-Treffs in die Runde werfen. Wie man sieht und hört haben wir eine recht lebendige Szene was Fahren und Bauen angeht, aber ein kleines Defizit in Sachen Kommunikation bzw.  kennen sich die Grüppchen untereinander zu wenig um Ideen und Bedenken aus zu tauschen.

Zuerst wäre es mal interessant ob ihr überhaupt dran interessiert seit an der aktuellen Situation was zu ändern, oder die geschilderten "Probleme" im anderen Thread  gar keine sind. Oder sind euch die andern MTBer einfach egal? 
Ich weiß es nicht, drum nehmt doch einfach an der Umfrage teil. 
Ich würd mal sagen die Umfrage läuft bis Mitte Januar, dann sehn wir ja ob Interesse besteht und dann kann man sich um die Organisation kümmern.


----------



## Rick7 (29. November 2010)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (29. November 2010)

hey chris,

ich bin dabei. 
wäre dann der kontrast zum dav treff.


----------



## scxscx (29. November 2010)

aslo ehrlich gsagt glangts mir so, wie´s is - 

wir hatten schon mal den fall, dass wir am gardasee 23 (!) leut warn und vor zwei jahren auf ner tour hier 14...nur von uns!

ehrlich, wenn i zu fünft durchn wald fahr (und des sammer allerweil) dann brauch i net no mer hanswurschtn, da glanger mir die mein scho 


naa, im ernst, de leut die wo ich kenn muss, die kenn i scho (zumindest gsichtsweis) und die trifft man ja eh immer wieder mal im wald (scheiss xtr-schaltwerk, gell schillerlocke?) 

und an haufen kennan mir a gstohln bleibm - ich sag bloss, wenn mir einer im wald plötzlich mit irgendwelche DIMB-regeln daherkommt, bloss weil mir den a weng zügig überholt hamm, dann kann mich so einer am arsch lecken, nix für ungut.

und unser meinung zu irgendwelche hirnlosen bauten sann ja hinreichend bekannt, nehm ich an.

es grüsst
scx


----------



## Rick7 (29. November 2010)

scxscx schrieb:


> ich sag bloss, wenn mir einer im wald plötzlich mit irgendwelche DIMB-regeln daherkommt, bloss weil mir den a weng zügig überholt hamm, dann kann mich so einer am arsch lecken, nix für ungut.scx



das nimmst du aber noch relativ gelassen find ich


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2010)

Und was steht in den dimb regeln ? Du sollst vor jedem Wanderer niederknien und den xc radler net erschrecken oder wie ?


----------



## scxscx (29. November 2010)

...ja was soll man da machen?

glei zamschlagn, oder erm a steckerl ind speichn stecka...? 

@ eman: keine ahnung, i hab dem aschloch ja gar net zu ghert..."jaja, passt scho, derre!"


----------



## prince (30. November 2010)

@scxscx: Hast recht, mit am Lackl wia dia mächt i aa nix zua tua hobn


----------



## Rick7 (30. November 2010)

Moin

@scxscx: war mit einem Schuß Ironie mehr so als Spaß gedacht^^

Von Niederknien steht jez nix drin aber des mit dem Erschrecken geht schon mit Regel Nr.4 einher. 

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43

...aber was ist jez nochmal der Sinn des Ganzen? Fahren wir dann zusammen rum und machen Kicker über 1,50 und befestigte Sachen kaputt  Oder bauen wir dann zusammen noch mehr? Wahrscheinlich kennen wir uns eh alle schon vom sehen.^^

Aber gegen neue Leute hab ich jez grundsätzlich erstmal nix.

Gruß


----------



## scxscx (30. November 2010)

hirnlos heisst nicht, dass hohe sachen desselbige wären - im gegenteil, drops à la bambi-drop gibts eh zu wenig...  

aber da gibts auch ne menge kleiner scheiss-sachen, die einfach schlecht funktionieren (pfarrersteig-mist) oder von irgendnwelchen idioten mehrfach kaputtgebaut werden.

siehe kicker in der bb1, der war mal so schön, bis die trottln den vom double in einen table und dann gleich 30cm niedriger gebaut haben, obwohl des gar net dene ihr baustell war.

nach 10maligem hin und hergebaue hab ich´s dann bleiben lassen, diese vollidioten (sich an fremde bauwerke vergreifen, und dann eine pussy-line draus bauen, geht gar nicht!)


----------



## Feuerlocke (30. November 2010)

Oiso wofür so ein Treff im Endeffekt wirklich guad is, da hab ich selbst noch ned wirklich einen Plan. Das muss schon von allen zusammen mal a wengerl ausbaldovert werden. Aber wenn sich der Kern der Szene ned beteiligt, dann hats keinen Sinn. Radlertreffs gibts genug - noch einen brauchma denk ich  ned.

Ich persönlich hab das Gefühl, dass wir insgesamt gsehen jedoch auf Probleme zusteuern. Ganz im Speziellen an den "Hotspots". Früher oder später wirds da krachen, entweder zwischen den MTBern selber oder mit der Obrigkeit - erste Zeichen sind schon da und der Ton untereinander wird auch zusehends ungemütlicher. Und wer von uns weiß schon, wer mit wem irgendwo mal übers Kreuz kommen ist. Meist schimpft Dajaga nur mit dem den er grad vor da Schnauzn hat...
Wir ham also die Möglichkeit einfach drauf zu warten, dass was passiert. Bisher hat dem Murphy sein Gesetz immer noch zugeschlagen...früher oder später...
Oder wir haun uns moi aufa Packerl und reden einfach mal drüber wie wir miteinander auskommen können. Es verlangt ja keiner - also ich ned - dass "Ergebnisse" dabei rausschauen, aber wer nix versucht hat schon verloren. 

Auf irgendwelche Regeln hab ich absolut null Bock und auf Vereinsmeierei genauso wenig. Aber wie schon mal geschrieben: Durchs Reden kommen die Leut zam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scxscx (30. November 2010)

...mir redn doch hier scho ganz schee viel, moanst net? 

ja mei, und ansonsten werd sich, egal wer da mit wem redt oder net, meiner meinung nach im wald JETZT nix mehr großartig ändern; 

ich für mein teil meide ja eh scho die überlaufenen BBs und konsorten, wir suchan uns scho a wieder neue, scheene sachn, die noch nicht jeder kennt.

auf alle fälle geh ich lieber a stund zum biken oder ins wirtshaus mit meine freind, bevor ich irgendwelche halbwüchsigen (oder auch alte, uneinsichtige) von der unrichtigkeit ihres tuns im wald überzeuge...

mit andern worten: mir iss´ wurscht (nimms net persönlich, firecurl).

außerdem geh ich am sonntag um 10e zum biken, egal ob schnee liegt oder net!

derre!


----------



## toHub (30. November 2010)

nun, i sehs so wie der scx.
net traurig sei, dass i net no andere biker um mi rum brauch. mir langa a de meinen. ansonsten trifft ma die üblichen verdächtigen sowieso immer wieder mal im wald.

grundsätzlich bin i auch nicht dagegen, den wald mit kleinen verzierungen lustiger zu machen. is ja net so, dass uns da selber nie was einfallen würd  wir wolln ja net leben wie die mönche.
es sollt halt net all zu auffällig und net gerade in einem "sensiblen bereich" sei. meistens klappt des ganz gut.
und so viel hirn soll halt jeder haben. und wenn des wer net hat, dann wird sich der a bei einem bier net überzeugenlassen, sich 2 tage zeit zu nehmen und nach einem geeigneten spot zu suchen.
des machen nur die wengisten - richtige trailhunter halt 

da trink i lieba des bier mit meine kumpels.
macht zwar a koan sinn is aber lustig


----------



## Feuerlocke (30. November 2010)

Ageh - jetzt bin i aba sowas von eingschnappt...ned

Eines muas i wohl noch herschreim, weils offensichtlich ned klar ist:
Für mich persönlich hab ich den Thread hier nicht eröffnet, ich hab was gschrieben weils sonst noch keiner gmacht hat. Mich ham nur die Reaktionen in dem anderen Threat insoweit getäuscht, alsdass es tatsächlich Diskussionsbedarf gäbe.
Mir tut keiner was wenn er sagt, dass es ihm wurscht is. Mir ist auch viel wurscht...eigentlich so ziemlich alles.
Das einzige wovor ich mich fürcht ist, dass ma halt in Zukunft Probleme kriegen könnten, die man im Vorhinein jedoch mit etwas Hausverstand und Kommunikation abwenden könnt. Ned jeder denkt so weit, wie es die andern gern hättn. 
Dass sich grad die Kandidaten dann umstimmen lassen werden ist eher ungewiss, da hat da scx und da Hub recht. 

Seisdrum...jetzt steht hier schonmal was und die Umfrage läuft auch. Schaumermoi ob was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## toHub (30. November 2010)

es ist ja so: bisher ham sich eigentlich nur die gemeldet, die an grant ham oder die sich sorgen machen dass irgendwann so nimmer geht.

diejenigen, die ohne nachdenken so mönströs geschaufelt haben halten sich raus. und i glaub die halten sich a raus wenn's tatsächlich mal a treffen gäbe. wer will sich scho sagen lassen, dass sei bauwerk evtl unüberlegt is.

zu diesen wird man so keinen kontakt bekommen. die müsst man eher im wald anquatschen oder in deren lieblings-radlladen aufsuchen.
aber nu schaufelt eh keiner mehr. und im frühling denkt keiner mehr dran. bis halt wieder was is. so wirds laufen...

i lass mich natürlich gern überraschen. evtl schreibt ja doch no a oberbaumeister rein


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2010)

scxscx schrieb:


> mit andern worten: mir iss´ wurscht (nimms net persönlich, firecurl).



Regst dich aber ganz schön hier auf, obwohls dir wurscht is ...

Genau mit der Einstellung werden wir irgendwann wirklich ausm Wald rausfliegen. 

DIMB ... Die regeln sind teils schon weltfremd, aber wie willst sonst an die Wald und Wandererlobby herantreten. Mich kotzt es auch an das wir immer die bösen sind. Da musst dich am ochsenkopf sogar von nen Fußgänger auf der dh strecke zusammen********n lassen


----------



## Rick7 (1. Dezember 2010)

...ja mei des is halt des Problem dass einem eine line oder ein kicker nicht gehört. Sobald er/sie existiert wird es von anderen bikern halt angenommen, da kann man nix machen. Schlimm ist halt, dass die wenigsten da keinen Funken na sagen wir jetzt mal Kodex haben und sich eher ihr eigenes Zeugs baun als das von anderen zu verschlimmbessern, oder weil ichs nicht springen kann oder mich nicht trau dann einfach kleiner zu shapen^^  
Wenn dann aber Leute ihr Ding machen, wie schon angesprochen Pfarrersteig, (und die Diskussion ab das intelligentes bauen im Wald ist oder nicht können wir uns sparen ) werden se auch wieder verarscht.

Klar is die line ned der Wahnsinn aber die "Kicker" sind halt vielleicht einfach nur der Anfang... es ist noch kein line und shaper Gott vom Himmel gefallen..

Was mich interessieren würde ist ob wir sowas auf die Beine Stellen könnten wie die Jungs in dem thread hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477711

Was denkt ihr? Würde es sich mit etwas Sachverstand, Engagement und Hezblut sowas deichseln lassen?!
Und vor allem WO könnte man das Ganze vielleicht realisieren, denn so viele Höhenmeter haben wir jetzt auch nicht zur Verfügung.
Das Geile daran ist, dass alles legal ist, es verschiedene lines für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene gibt und offiziell gepflegt wird.

Oder vergrößert man durch so ein Projekt nur die Gefahr: Jetzt habt ihr ja eure mtb Strecke was habt ihr im Wald zu suchen!?

Geil wärs allemal vor allem wenn sich die Fülle der biker hier in der Gegend mal so anschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2010)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Oder vergrößert man durch so ein Projekt nur die Gefahr: Jetzt habt ihr ja eure mtb Strecke was habt ihr im Wald zu suchen!?.



Genau das ... Deshalb sollte man sich sowas schon genau überlegen. Ausserdem werden, wenn's dann schwierig wird fast alle auf den Bäumen verschwinden und die Arbeit an wenigen hängen bleiben ...


----------



## kovske (1. Dezember 2010)

....einfach mehr fahren und dafür weniger drüber reden is die beste Alternative, sprech aus Erfahrung, da die Kelheimer Behörden "noch" weniger tolerant sind, also offensichtlich die Regensburger, und diese welchen uns schon Jahre auf den Fersen sind.....


----------



## scxscx (1. Dezember 2010)

...mein Reden! 

Servus


----------



## Rick7 (1. Dezember 2010)

...genau so sind auch die ersten bikeparks entstanden...


----------



## Alexspeed (2. Dezember 2010)

Sagt e mal zam, wieviele Downhiller gibts denn bei euch die auch dann fast jedes Wochenende in den Parks unterwegs sind???
Enduro fahrer oder XC´ler wird ja en´mass geben, aber Downhiller?


----------



## scxscx (2. Dezember 2010)

hunderttausend zu null - mindestens. 

wen interessiert das und vor allem, WARUM?


´s wird scho a paar geben, wir sind alle gern ab und zu im park unterwegs, aber bestimmt net JEDES WOCHENENDE, warum auch?  zumindest hat jeder von uns so ein daunenhill-taugliches gerät im keller stehen...

naa im ernst - ich hab gar net die zeit und die lust dazu, mich jedes WE an einer liftschlange anzustellen, sind mir ja so schon manchmal zuviel biker im wald; somit back to topic!


----------



## scxscx (3. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Regst dich aber ganz schön hier auf, obwohls dir wurscht is ...
> 
> Genau mit der Einstellung werden wir irgendwann wirklich ausm Wald rausfliegen.




ahgeh, schneEman, fahr halt mal lieber wieder mit mit uns!! 

...bevor wir rausfliegen!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2010)

Trau mich doch net und bin auf hoffnungsloser mission  nächstes Jahr bin ich schon mal wieder dabei


----------



## scxscx (3. Dezember 2010)

immer noch dei daumen?

musst du mal auf meiner HP gucken, ich hab´s derzeit auch net leicht...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2010)

Wollt hoffnungsloser Mission beim DAV schreiben  

Daumen geht wieder ;-)

Dir crashtestdummy wünsch ich alles gute ... Wird schon wieder ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Dezember 2010)

Chris, danke für Dein Engagement - ich bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Ich hatte damals schon genug mit Landratsamt, Landrat, Landtagsabgeordneten zu tun...

Sozusagen aus Umweltschutzgründen und das ich eine Strecke in der Nähe habe fing ich damals mit Motocross an.


Wegen biken in der Gruppe egal wo, ob Wald oder Bikepark sehr gern. 
Je nach Örtlichkeit aber doch mit etwas Anstand und Respekt gegenüber anderen Erholungssuchenden sonst passiert das was z.B. in Burgstall (Bozen) passiert ist und es fährt keiner mehr.


----------



## Alexspeed (8. Dezember 2010)

Wo gibts ne Motocross Strecke??? Ein Endurogelände wäre auch nicht verkehrt???


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Dezember 2010)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Wo gibts ne Motocross Strecke??? Ein Endurogelände wäre auch nicht verkehrt???




Ist jetzt Off Topic aber ich hoffe die Frage ist mit diesem Post beantwortet.

MX-Strecken gibts z.B. in Saal/Do, Schwandorf, Manching, Berching, Zettisch, Prackenbach, Rottenburg, Pullenried, Mitterteich, Freising, Essenbach...

Endurostrecken in Rottenburg, Schafhöfen


Unterm Strich ausgehend von meinem Wohnort bedeutet das:

Der nächste Bikepark ist 130 KM weit weg - ich hab 3 MX-Strecken im Umkreis von 30 KM und ca. 10 MX-Strecken im Umkreis von ca. 100 KM.
Enduro fahr ich nicht.


----------



## Alexspeed (9. Dezember 2010)

Jawoll. Ich danke dir. Super sind ja einige MX Strecken und die Endurostrecke in Schafhöfen in absolut nächster nähe.
Da werd ich auf jeden fall auch öfters fahren wenn ich dann mal nach Regensburg gezogen bin.


----------



## rotzifotzi (9. Dezember 2010)

so, etz schaff i des auch amal... mei is da vui los hier. mein gott sind mir alles arrogante deppen 
und dass er mir schön grüss gott sagt aufm trail gell!

also zwecks mir kann man sich schon mal treffen im wald oder aufm trail, grüssen tut man auch gern und a schmaaz geht wohl a zam, aber an radltreff hat wohl koaner bock.

Zwecks derer Bauerei hat sichs wohl eh bis in den Frühjahr erledigt, und dann schaun wir mal. Ich denk man spricht dann direkt mal mit den Herren. Ansonsten wohl bekomms, ich geh jetzt aufn Stammtisch.


----------



## leimen serga (17. Dezember 2010)

Ein bisschen mehr Kommunikation wäre meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll.
So könnte man vieleicht die gebauten Spots etwas mehr konzentrieren und keiner flippt gleich wieder aus weil der ganze Wald zugebaut ist.^^
Denke das wäre im Interesse aller Biker in der Umgebung.

Nur mal so, sprecht Ihr, wie Ihr schreibt?
Ich persönlich kann das kaum lesen... obwohl ich von hier bin.


----------



## Pakalolo (17. Dezember 2010)

leimen serga schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann das kaum lesen... obwohl ich von hier bin.



 Oh leck....des gibt ez ned oder? Jetz woaß i a woher der ganze Schmarrn und die Mißverständnisse komma....da foahrst durchn Woid vor deiner eigenen Hausdir und dann san lauter Preissn unterwegs  Saxndi


----------



## scxscx (17. Dezember 2010)

jo mei, ja tatsächlich, wir redn so wie mir schreim - kaum zu glaubm, was?

guckst du mal hier rein, da kannst no was lern´ vom obapfälza dialekt: http://gb.webmart.de/gb.cfm?id=1001399

,aber geh, vaschtehst ja eh net! 

sunntag 10e biken, am donnarstag um 8e seXX-heftl-lesn in der apo! aussätzige unerwünscht...


----------



## Rick7 (18. Dezember 2010)

seit wann ham de in der Apo Sex Heftl?  oder woas i ned wo de leng!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scxscx (18. Dezember 2010)

...gibt´s natürlich nur unter der Ladentheke!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Dezember 2010)

Letzns, sechse in da Friah hob i mir mit am Mitarbeita noch da arbeit frische Weisse am Wochamarkt kafft. Um uns rum lauta bsuffane de de nacht durchgfeiert hom... af oamoi kimmt a Preiss und wui a so a "weisse Wuast" ...

... eine einzige aufgschnittn in nem Brötchen mit Ketchup...

Do war 5 Minutn Gaudi in der Bude. Grod dassn ned gfressn hom... leck mi am oasch des war lustig.


----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2010)

in der semmel, mit Ketschap?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ne weisse wurst?


----------



## leimen serga (21. Dezember 2010)

I hobs verstandn, dann pass i mal mei Ausdrucksweisn o.^^
Stimmt des etza aso?


----------

